# Please identify and HELP



## scarabeus (May 5, 2012)

Hi everyone!

In the photos you can see "something" that's trying to take over my tank.
25yrs with aquarium and I've never seen anything like it. Water parameters are as good
as should.

The color of this "algae" or whatever it is, is kind of sickly grey. It started by growing over all stones (gneiss) which I didn't (unfortunately) worry about since it made stones look more like they've been under water for longer time. But then it started to grow on driftwood as well and right after appeared into the plants, especially the slower growing ones. AAAGH.

It obviously thrives under intense light. In the driftwood photo you can see that on the underside there's no grey patches at all and in the stone photo you can see the left side of the stone that was under the gravel all the time, right side being "infected" with the cursed thing.

Can anybody please identify this nuisance 
- and if yes, recommend some swift maneuvers to get rid of it?


----------



## The Trigger (Apr 23, 2012)

Looks like fungus. If there aren't any plants attatched to the wood is say take it out and boil it for 10 monies than scrub it off.


----------



## The Trigger (Apr 23, 2012)

10 minutes*


----------



## scarabeus (May 5, 2012)

Thanks for tips Trigger! 

Problem is this frigging thing grows on plants as well. It also looks like it grows ON the spot algae on the glass but biggest outbreaks on the stones and driftwood. So I'm starting to wonder if I don't destroy it completely, will it just start over again? Sigh. Luckily wife and kid leaving to Lanzarote holiday saturday morning so I have one week to concentrate on the essential.


----------



## The Trigger (Apr 23, 2012)

Is there any way you can get a closer picture? Especially on the plants because that is strange looking. It doesn't look like diatoms and if its growing on everything than that's just wierd...


----------



## scarabeus (May 5, 2012)

I hope these photos clarify a bit. You can see the grey spots on the dead leaf in one of the photos, it grows the same way on living plants as well. And stone. And glass. And the rubber parts of filter and heater. 
Somehow I have the feeling it could have come to the tank with the stones, since stones were the first ones it took over.


----------



## The Trigger (Apr 23, 2012)

See! Now those closeups gave me a definite answer! That's GSA or Green spot Algae. It's commonly caused by low phosphate levels and too much light. Dose some phosphate and keep the level consistant and it won't be a problem. raise the light off or the tank a little. Scrub the rocks, wood and filter intake off and use a razor blade to get it off the glass.


----------



## scarabeus (May 5, 2012)

Alright, I'll try these. Thanks for help. :bolt:


----------



## The Trigger (Apr 23, 2012)

You're welcome


----------



## Emily6 (Feb 14, 2006)

Is the algae rather 3D? I thought green spot was more... splotchy and flat. This stuff looks a little tufted almost. Not that I'm really any help- I've never really seen something like that either. Especially gray.


----------

